# [solved] Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter won't install...



## Agret (Jan 13, 2007)

nevermind, i fixed it.



> 1. Open My Computer > C: > Program Files > Common Files.
> 2. Rename the InstallShield folder to InstallShield_backup or similar
> 3. Try installing the application again.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad to hear you solved it. Thanks for posting the solution.


----------



## Agret (Jan 13, 2007)

Sadly I now have another issue, when I actually try and play the game:








I guess i've gotta re-install Windows again or something, wish the error was more informative.


----------

